# The Amercian Air Museum



## Geedee (Jul 16, 2009)

.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW, that's a pretty impressive collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent pics Gary!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2009)

Good stuff Gary! I really enjoyed it when I went a couple of years back.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2009)

Neat stuff. Looks like they have them packed in there like sardines.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice lookin' museum, nice lookin' pics Gary!

TO


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2009)

Great shots Gary - nice collection too!


----------



## imalko (Jul 16, 2009)

evangilder said:


> ...Looks like they have them packed in there like sardines.



That was my thought also. Maybe it would be better if they were displayed in some larger area. This way you can't get a good lock on entire plane. However, it is an impressive collection and photos are great too. Thanks for sharing Gary.


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice shots!..

It's great to great see American aircraft represented over so many decades all in one place. I like the paint scheme on the B-25. IMO too many restored ones go overboard with the nose art. It's a pleasure to see a nice, clean, mean looking B-25 in blue (PBJ-1?)

thanks!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice shots. You almost need a wide angle lens to take pics in there.


----------



## Glider (Jul 16, 2009)

The main hanger at Duxford is just as crowded with a number of aircraft hanging from the ceiling. For those who have not been there it does take a couple of days to do see everything and there is a good sized land hall with tanks, guns and various pieces of hardware.


----------



## DBII (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the shot of the B-17 turrent, nice lighting.

DBII


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great pics, I just luv the F-100.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharning them!


----------



## Glider (Jul 16, 2009)

First of all a thanks to Gary for letting me add a couple of shots. One of these is the outside of the American Hall which I believe to be a very stylish construction that has won a number of awards.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2009)

Great shots there Gary, many thanks!!!!


----------



## ontos (Jul 21, 2009)

Great shots Gary, the way they arranged the aircraft is very interesting. Catches the eye.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures guys! Looks like a great collection. It is nice to be able to get up close and personal with the planes! Looks like with a very diverse collection featuring many great aircraft through the years. Love the SR71. I never appreciated how big they are until I went to the SAC museum! At the SAC museum, you walk under a "banking" SR71 to go into the main hangar!


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jul 21, 2009)

great pics  thanks for sharing


----------



## Geedee (Jul 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics Gary and Glider. Looks like a few changes since I was there last.
Seeing all those little etched B17's and P51's on the glass monoliths of the Wall of Honour certainly brings a lump to the throat. I believe the museum, being designed as a tribute to the US Forces operating from the region during WW2, (and not far awayfrom the US Cemetery at Cambridge) was built in the shape of a traditional hangar, but partly 'sunk' into the ground at the rear end, symbolising a memorial 'tomb' for those lost. At the time of its design and construction, it was thought that some of the exhibits would remain in the 'Superhangar', then the largest (new) building on the airfield, with the main exhibits in the US Museum being centred around the WW2 and larger, more modern aircraft. Since then, of course, the B24 and some others have been acquired and added, the thinking being to have them all safely under one roof. Before, many, such as the B52, were displayed outside, and most of the sub-exhibitions, such as weapons, uniforms, fliying kit etc, were displayed inside a number of former crew rooms, workshops etc. Bear in mind that the airfield was eventually the 'home' of the 78th FG, 8th USAAF, and many famous 'names' flew from here.
For anyone visiting the UK who has even a remote interest in aircraft, Duxford is a must - but allow at least two days to see it all - and that's not including the 'live', working parts of the airfield and its various collections.
Thanks again for the great pics guys.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 23, 2009)

Great pics guys. Thanks. Couple of questions...


Did the T-33 usually have Misawa tanks?

And what vehicle was under the B-52 wing? Camoflauged missile carrier? Fuel truck?


----------



## Glider (Jul 23, 2009)

The missile carrier under the wing is a SAM - 2 on a truck (unless they have changed since I last visited).


----------



## Glider (Jul 23, 2009)

Cancel my last posting, looking at it again, its more like a cruise missile launcher.


----------



## FalkeEins (Jul 23, 2009)

..nice pics Gary ..

IIRC the F-15 was left outside the building for some reason..


----------

